# "New" P228 with Pics and range report



## SFW (Jan 16, 2008)

So this morning I scored a Sig Sauer factory reconditioned P228. I got it for what I felt was a fair price from a local gun show. (Happy father's day to me!) Of course I had to take it to the range today to see how it would perform.










The target was at 15 yards, and I was using 115 grain Winchester target loads. This was the last target I put up today. However, my other targets look very similar in groupings... just a whole lot more holes on the paper...lol!

I am extremely happy with my purchase. The gun flat out shoots! It's a much better gun than I am a shooter. So I'm hoping that my groups get tighter as I get more range time in. 250 rounds down range without a single hiccup. I was looking for a P229, but this one felt just the same, and the price was just too good to pass on it. I ended up with the gun and four magazines. So I should be set for a while.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like a winner! It shoots well AND you shoot it well (not always found together), extra mags in the deal, and it appears to be in great shape, externally!

It's reports like this that keep reminding me that I *REALLY* should pick up a good used SIG 9mm while they are plentiful. If not, I'm gonna end up kicking myself later, I just know I am...


----------



## CAMAROMAN (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a Sig 228... nice pistole! Congrats, you will probably be adding more Sigs to your collection. Oh yea, good shootin.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I use a sig 229 9mm which is "just about" the same gun, and I put it thru the ringer.

It is deadly accurate and never, ever, malfunctioned.....ever, in probably 15,000 rds.

you will not regret this purchase, and on the side....dry fire practice is excellent because you don't have to actuate the slide, just keep pulling the double action trigger.:smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

sssshhhhhhhh! 
don't tell everybody what a deal these used single-stacks are.
:mrgreen:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Say, how decent a concealed carry gun would these 225's be?


----------



## SFW (Jan 16, 2008)

babs said:


> sssshhhhhhhh!
> don't tell everybody what a deal these used single-stacks are.
> :mrgreen:


Actually, the 228 is a double stack. The 225 is the single stack.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

whoooops.. Yep, I didn't read it right.. I just assumed it was one of these super-deal used 225's floating around. As Rosanna danna banna (original SNL) would say... "nevermind" :anim_lol:


----------

